# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Tandartsen profiteren van de vrije marktwerking

## Leontien

> Zorgverzekeraar VGZ beschuldigde de tandartsen er in februari van misbruik te maken van de vrije marktwerking. Volgens VGZ zijn de prijzen van de tandartsen zeven en tien procent toegenomen, waarmee het beeld wordt geschetst dat de patiënten de tweede wintersportvakantie van de mondspecialisten betalen.
> Ook de NOS kwam in recent onderzoek tot de conclusie dat de tandartsen flink duurder zijn geworden. Maar de belangenorganisatie van de tandartsen, de NMT, zegt dat de mondzorg ten onrechte de zwartepiet krijgt toebedeeld.


nu.nl

Ben jij sinds januari 2012 naar de tandarts geweest? Merk jij iets van de kosten stijging? Aan wie ligt dat denk jij? Aan de tandartsen of aan de zorgverzekeraars of is het te eenzijdig om één van hen te beschuldigen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## motorwybe

Kijk, ieder die een graantje mee kan pikken is er als de kippen bij.
Zo ook tandartsen. 't zijn ook mensen, zoals u en ik.
Zorg verzekeraars hebben hun grenzen voor vergoedingen vastgesteld. Da's logisch.
Wie geeft de tandartsen toestemming om hun tarieven te verhogen ?
Juist , onze huidige (liberaal getinte regering.
En wie moeten daarvoor bloeden ?
Juist, diegenen die aan de onderkant van de inkomensladder staan ! !
Als u klaagt over dit soort toestanden, die overigens te voorzien waren toen we de laatste keer stemden, moet nu z'n mond houden.
Berouw komt na de zonde, maar er komt ooit een keer een herkansing.Ergo : grijp dan die kans en stem bewust.

----------


## Flogiston

Mijn indruk is juist heel anders.

Ik ben dit jaar naar de tandarts geweest, voor drie dingen zelfs. Een brug plaatsen (duur...), een gewone controle, en een extra raadgevend consult omdat een oude kroon begon te wiebelen en ik bang was voor schade.

Mijn tandarts rekende tarieven die vergelijkbaar waren met die van vorig jaar. Sommige dingen op de rekening waren net een paar euro duurder, andere waren net wat goedkoper. Over het geheel genomen zie ik geen grote verschillen.

Dat is ook te verwachten. Stel dat mijn tandarts haar tarieven ineens met 20% zou verhogen - er zitten hier meerdere tandartsen in de buurt, twee daarvan ken ik persoonlijk via de sportvereniging, dus ik zou zo kunnen overstappen.

Met andere woorden: ik zie in de praktijk geen probleem. En ik verwacht ook geen problemen, omdat te dure tandartsen klanten zullen verliezen.

Wat dat betreft zijn tandartsen net groentenwinkels: als mijn groentenwinkel zijn prijzen ineens flink zou verhogen, zou ik mijn groenten elders gaan halen. Gevolg: mijn groentenwinkel rekent normale prijzen voor zijn producten.

Met tandartsen is het precies hetzelfde.

----------


## tiny0190

Helemaal eens met de stelling van Motorwybe!
Door deze regering lijkt het alof alles maar geveilt wordt,eerst de energie leveranciers die tegen mekaar opboden nu weer de tandartsen!..verdomme waar is ons gezondheidsstelsel naar toe?alles is toegespitst op winstwinstwinst!!..de gezondheid van de mensen hoort voorop te staan!!..maar ja!!..Nederlanders worden waarschijnlijk nog niet wakker?..En eerlijk gezegd,welke partij moet je echt vertrouwen!!..ik vertrouw geen enkele partij maar daar gaat het natuurlijk hier niet om he!..

----------


## christel1

Welkom in België.... met onze rood-paarse regering.....(socialistische-liberale regering) 

hier hebben we natuurlijk een heel ander systeem dan in NL, sommige tandartsen houden zich aan de vooropgestelde prijzen die ze mogen hanteren volgens het RIZIV en schrijven het bedrag dat ze aan de patiënt vragen netjes op het papiertje dat je meekrijgt voor de mutualiteit, bij jullie zorgverzekeraar... andere schrijven gewoon JA op de plaats waar ze eigenlijk de prijs moeten vermelden maar vragen dan bv 20 euro of zelfs hogere bedragen meer en dit is kassa kassa (is een verdienste in het zwart en wordt dus ook niet aangegeven bij de belastingen) en is alleen maar een meerkost voor de patiënt en niet voor het RIZIV (overkoepelend orgaan van de mutualiteiten).

Normaal moet de tandarts zich houden aan de terugbetalingsprijzen van het RIZIV maar toch doen ze dit niet en je moet maar op zo'n konijn vallen en je hebt het spek aan je been.

Ik moet nu een tandprothese laten maken voor 5 tanden, kostprijs 350 euro, 't zijn wel de goedkoopste, heb gebeld naar de mutualiteit en ik zou hiervan 329 euro terug krijgen, dit is een normaal tarief, ik kan nu ook naar een andere tandarts stappen en daar een prijs vragen voor hetzelfde, kan zijn dat die prijs een heel pak hoger ligt dus. 

Jullie hebben dan soms nog het geluk dat er in NL reclame mag gemaakt worden van wie is het goedkoopste, dit mag echter niet in België.... en ze gaan hier ook bezuinigen in de gezondheidszorg hoor dat staat op nr 1 van de ministers want ze zoeken hier nog 2 miljard euro om op te bezuinigen en dit gaat zeker ten koste gaan van de gezondheidszorg. 

Een klein voorbeeldje, mijn dochter heeft al 2 keer haar tanden laten bleachen in Den Haag, kostprijs 1ste keer 210 euro (hadden een bon van -20 %) en de 2de keer 150 euro omdat er een promotie was... om hetzelfde te doen hier in B betaal je gegarandeerd tussen de 500 à 1000 euro... ja dan maken we er wel een dagje Den Haag van, zelfs al moet je je verplaatsingskosten rekenen dan komen we nog altijd spotgoedkoop af als we bij jullie komen. 
En jullie spraken ook van energieleverancier ??? Met de openstelling van de markt gingen de prijzen dalen, het is hier nog nooit zo duur geweest... niet de energieprijzen op zich maar de distributiekosten (gewoon om de electriciteit en gas tot bij jou thuis te brengen), deze prijzen swingen hier de pan uit... binnenkort iedereen naar het OCMW of bijstand want een alleenstaande gaat al zijn facturen niet meer kunnen ophoesten als je nog huur of hypotheek, gas, electriciteit, internet, tf, gsm, verzekeringen en alles moet betalen. 
't Zal hier nog leuk worden dus...

----------


## Flogiston

Die energiekosten zijn toch daadwerkelijk gedaald? Althans, in NL.

Vroeger betaalde ik per jaar ongeveer € 2000 aan gas en elektriciteit. De markt was al wel opengesteld, maar ik nam de moeite niet om rond te kijken.

Tot ik wel de moeite nam... Eén half avondje rondkijken, en ik vond een andere leverancier. Vanaf dat moment betaalde ik per jaar nog slechts zo'n € 1200. Zo had ik mooi € 800 verdiend in een half avondje!

Na die eerste overstap is het goedkoper gebleven. Nu betaal ik per jaar ongeveer € 1000. Dat is dus de helft van wat ik voorheen betaalde!

----------


## christel1

Ik ga verhuizen....

----------


## Dokterskind

Zelf ben ik dit jaar nog niet naar de tandarts geweest, afgelopen jaar geloof ik zelfs ook niet. Heb altijd een goed gebit gehad en nooit echt klachten of gaatjes gehad, daarom kan ik hier nu niet echt over meepraten.
Moet binnenkort wel echt een keer een afspraak maken, anders ben ik in jaren niet meer gecontroleerd. Zal er dan eens op letten wat er op de papieren geschreven wordt.

----------


## Flogiston

Even terugkomend op de eerdere discussie over energiekosten: ik heb zojuist mijn jaarafrekening ontvangen. Over de afgelopen 12 maanden betaal ik ongeveer € 880. Toen ik vorig jaar overstapte naar deze energieleverancier, werd mij een bonus van € 380 geboden als ik een jaar klant zou blijven. Dat jaar zit er nu op, dus wordt de bonus van € 380 in mindering gebracht op mijn jaarbedrag.

Over de afgelopen 12 maanden betaal ik dus netto € 500. Dat is voor gas en elektriciteit inclusief alle leveringskosten en belastingen, voor een rijtjeswoning (eensgezinswoning) uit 1960.

----------


## christel1

nu weet ik het zeker, ik ga verhuizen..... maar naar het schijnt is de huisvuilophaling dan bij jullie een pak duurder en ook de wegentaksen.... en ik heb nu ook een rijtjeswoning uit 1964, wel met dubbele beglazing en een nieuw dak maar ik betaal ongeveer 1800 euro op een jaar aan electriciteit en gas... groot verschil dus met jullie in NL

----------


## Flogiston

Zo duur was energie bij ons vroeger ook. Zoals ik eerder schreef, betaalde ik een aantal jaren geleden rond de € 2000 per jaar. Nu dus nog maar 25% daarvan - en dat ondanks de inflatie gedurende al die jaren.

Een kijken wat huisvuilophaling hier kost... Momentje...

Dat kostte mij in 2011 € 175,20 aan afvalstoffenheffing en € 202,56 aan rioolheffing. Hoeveel is dat in België?

Voor een auto van 1400 kg betaal ik maandelijks € 114 (diesel) of € 58 (benzine) aan wegenbelasting.

----------


## christel1

off topic..... denk dat het bij ons toch een pak minder is qua huisvuilophaling, 100 euro ongeveer voor een jaar en 60 euro voor huur vuilbakken, rioolheffing, ik zou het begot niet weten.... 
voor een auto aan wegentaks wordt dit berekend op het PK of cilinderinhoud, ik betaal 168 per jaar voor een benzine 1300 cc en mijn vriend voor zijn diesel met zelfde cilinderinhoud hetzelfde... maar onze wegen liggen er erbarmelijk bij dus, in NL rijd je op een biljartbal, hier in bij ons op opgevulde, opgelapte stukjes baan... je auto rammelt gewoon uit elkaar dus... en ik denk dat ik voor rioolheffing iets van een 50 euro heb betaald, dat wordt berekend op het aantal kubieke meter water dat je verbruikt, zou eens moeten kijken op mijn afrekening van vorig jaar.... we moeten nog niet kijken naar de bordjes, eens we NL binnenrijden voelen we het gewoon aan de auto....

----------


## motorwybe

wat heeft dit nou met de tarieven van tandendokters te maken ?

----------


## christel1

't was effe off topic motorwybe...... we gaan nu terug overschakelen naar de tarieven van tandartsen dus;...

----------


## tiny0190

> Welkom in België.... met onze rood-paarse regering.....(socialistische-liberale regering) 
> 
> hier hebben we natuurlijk een heel ander systeem dan in NL, sommige tandartsen houden zich aan de vooropgestelde prijzen die ze mogen hanteren volgens het RIZIV en schrijven het bedrag dat ze aan de patiënt vragen netjes op het papiertje dat je meekrijgt voor de mutualiteit, bij jullie zorgverzekeraar... andere schrijven gewoon JA op de plaats waar ze eigenlijk de prijs moeten vermelden maar vragen dan bv 20 euro of zelfs hogere bedragen meer en dit is kassa kassa (is een verdienste in het zwart en wordt dus ook niet aangegeven bij de belastingen) en is alleen maar een meerkost voor de patiënt en niet voor het RIZIV (overkoepelend orgaan van de mutualiteiten).
> 
> Normaal moet de tandarts zich houden aan de terugbetalingsprijzen van het RIZIV maar toch doen ze dit niet en je moet maar op zo'n konijn vallen en je hebt het spek aan je been.
> 
> Ik moet nu een tandprothese laten maken voor 5 tanden, kostprijs 350 euro, 't zijn wel de goedkoopste, heb gebeld naar de mutualiteit en ik zou hiervan 329 euro terug krijgen, dit is een normaal tarief, ik kan nu ook naar een andere tandarts stappen en daar een prijs vragen voor hetzelfde, kan zijn dat die prijs een heel pak hoger ligt dus. 
> 
> Jullie hebben dan soms nog het geluk dat er in NL reclame mag gemaakt worden van wie is het goedkoopste, dit mag echter niet in België.... en ze gaan hier ook bezuinigen in de gezondheidszorg hoor dat staat op nr 1 van de ministers want ze zoeken hier nog 2 miljard euro om op te bezuinigen en dit gaat zeker ten koste gaan van de gezondheidszorg. 
> ...


Ik lees dat je nog veel vergoed krijgt voor jou plaatje met 5 tandjes Cristel?..ik heb net een plaatje gekregen met ook 5 tanjes kosten 350 maakloon en kosten 350 gebitje daarvan krijg ik 164 voor het gebitje vergoed en 25 euro voor het maakloon,mijn zoon woont in tongerlo met zijn vrouw en twee kinderen,ik hoorde dat het in Belgie allemaal veel goedkoper is,hij gaf wel aan veel te betalen aan het gas maar ze hebben dan ook wel een kanjer van een huis!..maar wegenbelasting verzekeringen en huisartsen plus ziekenhuis bezoek is volgens hun stukken goedkoper als hier in Nederland,ik was net van plan naar Belgie te verhuizen,..huis kopen misschien?

----------


## christel1

Tiny, welkom in B dan.... ja voor sommige zaken zijn wij beter af in B dan in NL, voor andere dan weer niet, het is wikken en wegen dus... Huis kopen in B is naar het schijnt wel duurder dan in NL, natuurlijk hangt het af van het soort woning die je wil hebben hoor, er zijn hier ook nog woningen te koop voor een schappelijke prijs, je zal er wel wat werk aan hebben maar als je met je handen kan werken dan valt het allemaal nog mee (aan je zoon vragen dus). Voeding is wel duurder in B dan in NL
Ja dat is wel keiweinig dat je vergoed krijgt voor je tanden, ik kon ook een duurder model nemen met ijzerdraad tussen de tanden die achter mijn onderste tanden komt maar dan moest ik zelf ook 350 euro ophoesten en dat kan ik echt niet betalen... Dus ja houden we het dan maar bij de goedkoopste tanden die er zijn..... zal er ook mijn tijd wel mee doen hoor, hoop ik toch ? 
Pfff heb vandaag mijn voortuintje omgestoken, ik voel mijn rug en mijn armen niet meer en de gazon staat nog te wachten, morgen misschien....

----------


## Luuss0404

Meeste tandartsen hebben bepaalde handelingen duurder gemaakt en bepaalde handelingen goedkoper, over het algemeen zijn ze echter WEL duurder geworden dan voor het vrije tarief ingesteld werd...
Marktwerking zou alles goedkoper maken, maar dat is nog steeds een prachtige illusie of een dwaze droom, tenminste daar het om zorg gaat...

----------

